# Springs vs coilovers



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

Just got my 2020 r line cross sport. Looking for lowering options. Debating over eibach vs H&r springs.... or maybe even H&r coilovers. Tried searching for pics, but seem to be very few on here. Anyone with pics, tips, or opinions?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Atlas Art said:


> Just got my 2020 r line cross sport. Looking for lowering options. Debating over eibach vs H&r springs.... or maybe even H&r coilovers. Tried searching for pics, but seem to be very few on here. Anyone with pics, tips, or opinions?


I would go for the Eibach lowering springs. I’ll be doing mine next spring. Slightly Lower drop than the H&R. This is what it looks like, I find it’s perfect










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks good. I was leaning towards eibach just because of past experiences. Just wanted to see pics of others that have already done the work. Nice ride!


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd love to know the ride difference between stock and just doing the springs. I can't stand how soft and floaty the suspension is, but I don't want to do springs and the ride goes awry


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

gmitchell2 said:


> I'd love to know the ride difference between stock and just doing the springs. I can't stand how soft and floaty the suspension is, but I don't want to do springs and the ride goes awry


I don’t think it could get worse with sports springs from either H&R or Eibach... 
I have spacers on all 4 wheels and running stock 20”s from the R-Line and there is already a big difference with my previous atlas running 18”s no spacers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I don’t think it could get worse with sports springs from either H&R or Eibach...
> I have spacers on all 4 wheels and running stock 20”s from the R-Line and there is already a big difference with my previous atlas running 18”s no spacers.


What size spacers are you running?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

mhjett said:


> What size spacers are you running?


20mm in the back and 15mm front. Makes all the difference on stance already










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I would go for the Eibach lowering springs. I’ll be doing mine next spring. Slightly Lower drop than the H&R. This is what it looks like, I find it’s perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I'm interested in lowering my cross-sport are theses the correct springs

Eibach PRO-KIT Performance Springs (Set of 4 Springs)
VOLKSWAGEN Atlas 2.0L Turbo FWD (i have a cross-sport)
E10-85-048-01-22

they are listed at $360 how much would you estimate installation would be?
will it mess with the warranty?
how much in inches will it lower the vehicle? 

Thank You


----------



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like Eibach springs are preferred over H&R springs?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

samwoo said:


> Hi I'm interested in lowering my cross-sport are theses the correct springs
> 
> Eibach PRO-KIT Performance Springs (Set of 4 Springs)
> VOLKSWAGEN Atlas 2.0L Turbo FWD (i have a cross-sport)
> ...


Installation is 3h -3.5h. Depending on the hourly rate you would be paying roughly 300$. 
1.8” drop in front and 1.6” in the back. 

Ask your dealer for your warranty. It defers from dealer to dealer for some things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

samwoo said:


> Hi I'm interested in lowering my cross-sport are theses the correct springs
> 
> Eibach PRO-KIT Performance Springs (Set of 4 Springs)
> VOLKSWAGEN Atlas 2.0L Turbo FWD (i have a cross-sport)
> ...


Clearly doing suspension upgrades has a good chance of impacting warranty claims on your suspension, but on the rest of the vehicle you are fine. I don't know who does stuff like this but say your suspension is creaking and you have springs - that's goign to be a no on that being covered. Come in for a CEL b/c your catalytic convert is bad - good to do. That's generally how this all works w/r to warranty.

- - - Updated - - -



Atlas Art said:


> Looks like Eibach springs are preferred over H&R springs?


I have H&Rs on my car and Eibach's on my son's car - v. similar products made to work with your stock suspension.


----------



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have a 2020 cross sport and have been debating lowering it. Only thing holding me back is the wife....lol


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Atlas Art said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I have a 2020 cross sport and have been debating lowering it. Only thing holding me back is the wife....lol


She won’t even notice don’t tell her. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

that's funny, we came from a Tiguan, and my wife keeps complaining about how much higher off the ground the atlas is...win/win situation!


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

gmitchell2 said:


> that's funny, we came from a Tiguan, and my wife keeps complaining about how much higher off the ground the atlas is...win/win situation!


The side steps are great for getting in easily if you have kids and I find it completely changes the look of the car. Positively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> 20mm in the back and 15mm front. Makes all the difference on stance already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this just have spacers or is this lowered too? I have a white R and have been thinking about spacers but not sure if it would look goofy w/o lowering. TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

Biff Tannen said:


> Does this just have spacers or is this lowered too? I have a white R and have been thinking about spacers but not sure if it would look goofy w/o lowering. TIA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not lowered! It does look a bit lowered but that is just because of the space being covered by the wheel coming out. 

Do it! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VRSIXMTL said:


> This is not lowered! It does look a bit lowered but that is just because of the space being covered by the wheel coming out.
> 
> Do it! Looks great.
> 
> ...


This definitely looks great! And to think it's not lowered either. Any recommendations on the brand of spacers? Also any long term effects/safety concerns using spacers? It's our family hauler so I just want to make sure as I really like the look.TIA

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> This definitely looks great! And to think it's not lowered either. Any recommendations on the brand of spacers? Also any long term effects/safety concerns using spacers? It's our family hauler so I just want to make sure as I really like the look.TIA
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I went with H&R, pretty much the best I think, made in Germany. I don’t think they are long term negatives to it, it’s not super agressive in terms of mm. It’s also my family hauler and that’s why I went with H&R, quality, safety first. I had them in for a year and it actually drives better, wider is better when cornering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I went with H&R, pretty much the best I think, made in Germany. I don’t think they are long term negatives to it, it’s not super agressive in terms of mm. It’s also my family hauler and that’s why I went with H&R, quality, safety first. I had them in for a year and it actually drives better, wider is better when cornering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that. Some thing I'll look into. I did however run across this last night and was wondering if anybody had considered it.









SPOTLIGHT: Fish’s VW Atlas Leads the Way in Family Style







www.airliftperformance.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ONAtlas (Mar 1, 2021)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I don’t think it could get worse with sports springs from either H&R or Eibach...
> I have spacers on all 4 wheels and running stock 20”s from the R-Line and there is already a big difference with my previous atlas running 18”s no spacers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you do the spacers before you did the springs? I’m curious by what you meant by big difference between 18s and 20s - in looks or ride quality? My stock 2019 R-Line with 20s rides too harsh over sharp breaks in the pavement. Any suggestions to smooth out that initial harshness?


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

ONAtlas said:


> Did you do the spacers before you did the springs? I’m curious by what you meant by big difference between 18s and 20s - in looks or ride quality? My stock 2019 R-Line with 20s rides too harsh over sharp breaks in the pavement. Any suggestions to smooth out that initial harshness?


What I’m referring to is the ride quality and handling. With the 20"s and the spacers the ride is much sportier, wider stance + wider wheels is an improvement over the 18"s and no spacers. The sport springs improve even more the handling. If you want a smooth, boat feel like ride don’t do the spacers and springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaudi1 (Aug 19, 2005)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I would go for the Eibach lowering springs. I’ll be doing mine next spring. Slightly Lower drop than the H&R. This is what it looks like, I find it’s perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it has been about 9 month but which one is your car, this one or the white one. I have the R version of the Black and would like to know if the
black one is lowered


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

VRSIXMTL said:


> I don’t think it could get worse with sports springs from either H&R or Eibach...
> I have spacers on all 4 wheels and running stock 20”s from the R-Line and there is already a big difference with my previous atlas running 18”s no spacers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What spacers do you have I have some Trenton 20s wanting to add spacers

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

